# Grilled Tri-Tip with Santa Maria Rub



## Raine (Jun 8, 2004)

Grilled Tri-Tip with Santa Maria Rub








1 beef tri-tip (1 ½ to 2 pounds)

Santa Maria Rub
1 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon dried parsley
1 ½ teaspoon pepper
1 ½ teaspoon garlic powder

Trim all fat from tri-tips. Combine rub ingredients in small bowl until blended. Spread on beef just before cooking or up to 5 hours in advance. Barbecue over medium-hot coals, turning occasionally about 35 minutes or until desired doneness. To serve, cut tri-tip across the grain into thin slices. Serves 8-10


----------

